# 2013 Ariens ST24 LE Deluxe



## Hearth (Nov 7, 2013)

As I mentioned in the new members section, this is my first snowblower. I would like to start a "friends list" of other new blower owners, particularly this make and model, to be able compare notes with during the season.

If you are from Northern New England, so much the better, but obviously, happy to have any newbie's thoughts as we start down this new road together! 

Any interest? 

Thank You! 

Gary


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

If my P24 is close enough to your D24 Gary, I'm in. I'm from Saskatchewan, Canada so I might not be able to make it for any club field trips  but prior to my new Ariens I moved all of my snow with a series of nice shiny shovels of various and questionable lineage. 

Cheers
Larry


----------



## Hearth (Nov 7, 2013)

Larry,

Thanks for reply, close enough for me! Just trying to get to know some like minded folk on here and narrow it down a bit to similar units. 

Sure we will chat further soon...have a great day! 

Gary


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

You too Gary. Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## docfletcher (Nov 28, 2013)

You are close enough to this Connecticut Yankee


----------



## CraZySteve (Nov 1, 2013)

Hearth said:


> As I mentioned in the new members section, this is my first snowblower. I would like to start a "friends list" of other new blower owners, particularly this make and model, to be able compare notes with during the season.
> 
> If you are from Northern New England, so much the better, but obviously, happy to have any newbie's thoughts as we start down this new road together!
> 
> ...


Gary,

Welcome and congrats on the new Machine! I am in Southern NH but I don't think we will be able to compare my Pro28 with your Dlx24 

-Steve


----------



## Nforesir (Dec 7, 2013)

Hello, I have been looking at new blowers, I had an MTD for over 10 years, nothing but grief, so decided to go for one of the better ones. After much research, Ariens sure seems to be the machine of choice....it certainly is in the top 2. I was set to pull the trigger on the Platinum 24, however delivery is impossible to late Jan 2014....at least that's what Ariens has said to me. I have not given up yet as I really like the extra power in the Platinum versus the Deluxe. That said I know a few dealers in my area that have the 24 deluxe in stock, would u be able to give a short brief on how your new deluxe 24 unit works in regards to power, pin lock control etc. Thanks


----------



## Hearth (Nov 7, 2013)

Thanks Steve... I hope all that means is that I have less driveway than you do so I can be inside quicker !


----------



## Hearth (Nov 7, 2013)

Hi there, Interestingly I have not had the chance to use the machine at all..... had it delivered and in the garage it sits.....

I am at the Southern tip of Lake Winnipesaukee and we just have not had any snow (other than today).

I am sure that the guys with the larger more fancy machines will tell you they are worth it and probably for what they need them for, they are. For me, I just needed a competent snow blower and this seems to be a perfect combination of size, power and price..... 

Good luck with your decision !


----------



## Hearth (Nov 7, 2013)

You also may want to check with Blue Hill as he has a P24..... he is in this thread


----------



## CraZySteve (Nov 1, 2013)

Hearth said:


> Thanks Steve... I hope all that means is that I have less driveway than you do so I can be inside quicker !


My driveway is about 2000 sqft total. So a 24" wouldn't have cut it no matter how you sliced it..


----------



## Nforesir (Dec 7, 2013)

Hearth said:


> You also may want to check with Blue Hill as he has a P24..... he is in this thread


Yes I have made contact with Blue Hill.....


----------



## Nforesir (Dec 7, 2013)

Pulled the trigger Hearth, Ariens 24 deluxe, might get a chance today to turn some rubber, will post operational details if I get out there...


----------



## Nforesir (Dec 7, 2013)

Hello All
Inaugural event this am, only 6 inches, however the Ariens started ist pull and cleared the 6 inches no problem, when blowing the windrow left by the plow, no reduction in power from the additional loading. Very easy to operate. Looking further to a more through test in the future. Cheers


----------



## GreatCanadian (Feb 20, 2013)

I like that choice! Keep us posted.


----------



## Garnetmica (Oct 27, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## muzz (Dec 17, 2013)

I just have the 920014, bought it just last year, but so far so good.
I think the tires are a bit undersized, with not enough meat on them.....not sure what the point was there,but they had enough room to install a taller and wider tire,

Don't really wanna fuss with the chains and the aggravation that comes along with them, would like to just upgrade to the kind of tire the machine should have OOTB, but I think the axle will be too short to install a wider tire.
Anyone change out the silly tires on this thing?


----------



## muzz (Dec 17, 2013)

Found info regarding an unofficial tire change for my 24- new axle/tires/bushings will cost ~ $150.....really, $150 because Ariens put training wheels on the machine?

Wow


----------

